# french drain - street curb



## ansatzjp (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi. I am about to install a french drain in my yard to send standing water down to the street. The question I have is how to make the end point of the pipe where it meets the street curb look nice. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. I attached a picture for your reference.


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

You might check with your local water maintenance division. I live in north-east, IN. and our division will come out to your home and do what's called a curb cutout. They install a nice cast iron section of curb that has a 4'' opening in it to allow for a tile insert, and they do it for free if it's requested and it doesn't take a bunch of red tape either. If this isn't available you can go to lowes or home depot and pick up a "pop-up" emitter. It's basically a pvc elbow with a little cap on it that only opens when water is flushing through. It's flush with the ground so you can mow over it. Take it up to the curb or maybe a foot or two before it. You might want to put about a 6-8ft. section of hard pipe at the very end of your run to create a nice vacuum. This will actually help draw water through the system. Good luck!


----------



## ansatzjp (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you so much for your input. I will call the city office on Monday, but in the meantime, I will start digging!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

It's Probably quite decieving in your picture,......
But,.... Do you know the amount of Fall you have available, from the bottom of the Gate/ Door,.... To the Top of the curb,..??....

From the picture,.....
It appears that if you pull a string line from the top of the concrete at the curb, to a pin at the bottom of the gate,.....
You'd only have to remove a few inches of material about mid, to 1/2 way out, to get the water to flow, Above ground to the curb..............

It'll save ya a 'ell of alot of Work..........


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

With as close as the two homes look, he's gettin' a lot of water, not only from his downspouts but from his neighbors too. Any type of drain or perferated tile he has between the two homes is going to be beneficial.


----------

